
If you think women in tech is a pipeline problem, pay closer attention (2015) - mooreds
https://medium.com/tech-diversity-files/if-you-think-women-in-tech-is-just-a-pipeline-problem-you-haven-t-been-paying-attention-cb7a2073b996
======
lizknope
Headline says it is not a pipeline problem and gives very few statistics about
why it is not a pipeline problem. The articles DOES list problems in the
workplace once women have a job.

I consider the pipeline to be college. When I studied electrical engineering
in the late 90's the Circuits 1 class had 9 women out of 80 students. By
circuits 2 there were just 3 women out of 90 students. (Circuits 1 is a weed
out class so it goes from 3 classes of roughly 80 to 2 classes of about 90)

That seems like a pipeline problem to me.

